# Aftermarket Speakers (2013 Cruze LS 1.8L)



## jhernandez2005 (Sep 6, 2017)

I own a 2013 Chevy Cruze LS 1.8L with stock speakers (no navigation or Pioneer system). My door speakers busted so they sound HORRIBLE. I want to replace the front pillar tweeters, front door and rear door speakers all with the same brand and keep the stock radio (for now). My question is, I read several sites and I see that I can put 6x9's in the trunk, but some sites don't sell them as "fitting" my car. Does it require cutting or modding? If so, I don't mind (I have tools). Also, does anyone have any suggestions on a car speaker system setup (same brand) that they recommend while also fulfilling the truck speakers? Thanks in advance.

Side Note: I did try searching, but I'm not sure if it's broken because nothing comes up. Tried on 3 different browsers and a different computer


----------

